# Fair Hill International 2011--lots of pics!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

NICE photos!!
Don't you love the excited and KEEN look on the horse's eyes? They are having a great time, or they would never make it to that level.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh i know, I have some photos in between fences and they just have that fire and concentration in their eyes! I love it! For the most part I was towards the end of the course, but I had the opportunity to stand by fences 2 and 5 for awhile and they are just chomping at the bit ready to go early on! I love it! My favorite part was to see the smaller horses, like Petite Flower. There was another small chestnut that did the 3* but dont know the name. Anyways, the little ones are just so darn fiesty and I like the under dogs! They looked like ponies next to all the 17h horses running around!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great shots!! Excellent opportunity to be that close to the horses competing. Makes me want to get out on the XC course


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pics. I can honestly say I have no desire to ever jump obstacles that large!! That A/B/C combo with the ditch would scare the living you know what out of me! Some of those horses look like they are having a blast. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

2011 - High Society III - Fair Hill CCI*** Helmet Cam with Analysis - YouTube


Doug Paynes helmet cam from that day. My friend sent it to me, pretty cool! Look on the right hand side and watch the pony races from fair hill too hahaha. I laughed my butt off! Yea the a/b/c obstacle with the ditch and all the fences being one strides would scare the crap out of me too!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome video.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Great photo's!

Becky Holder used to be my riding instructor when I was a kid. She's come such a long way!!


----------

